# What are you Listening to RIGHT NOW!



## thestarsfall (Oct 23, 2006)

This type of thread is basically in EVERY forum everywhere...so Yeah...

What are you listening to, what is on your iPod, what is in iTunes/WMP/WinAmp/Etc...


Me:
Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## Katura (Oct 23, 2006)

On my iPod the last few songs:

The Coldest Heart by The Classic Crime
She Won't Last by The Panic Channel
The One Thing I have Left - Hawk Nelson

Check them out! I love these songs!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

Playing on my Yahoo Launch player at the moment is Prince...When doves cry!  I love old skool Prince!!

On my MP3 it's all about Bjork, Portishead, Esthero, Erykah Badu and some good ol underground hip hop.  I can go on and on...


----------



## Tyester (Oct 23, 2006)

iTunes: Track 03 - New Artist(65)







 It's rap, but I don't know who by...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 24, 2006)

iPOD...the last few songs I was listening to...
Hapa-Lei Pikake
Justin Timberlake-My Love
and my boyfriends album called Sidewalk Ends

My pod is filled mostly with oldies, Hawaiian Music, Reggae, Old Hip Hop, my boyfriends music and some alternative stuff.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's some more of my recent tunes:

Miss you - The Rolling Stones
Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen
The Calendar Hung itself - Bright Eyes


----------



## angeldust (Oct 24, 2006)

itunes = thunderbirds are now
ipod = august burns red


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 25, 2006)

Le Disko ~ Shiny Toy Guns

Fall at Your Feet ~ Crowded House

I Don't Feel Like Dancin' ~ Scissor Sisters

Yee-haw!!  LOVE these songs!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2006)

...Fall out boy... 
but dont tell anyone I know.. (im a closet fall out boy fan..SHHHH)


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 2, 2006)

I love almost all music....so I have a lot of weird combos of songs...

Scissor Sisters are the bomb!

and MxAxC-_ATTACK:  Don't worry...I like Fall Out Boy too...I think they are fun...along with Panic at the Disco


----------



## Shawna (Nov 2, 2006)

Sloan "rest of my life"


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 3, 2006)

Currently listening to Beyonce 'Get Me Bodied', next up is SOAD 'Forest'.. Lets go, baby.....


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 3, 2006)

Right now i'm totally digging beyonce's new song - irreplaceable....it's continuously playing on itunes and my ipod


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_Right now i'm totally digging beyonce's new song - irreplaceable....it's continuously playing on itunes and my ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes yes i must admit that is a great sont hahahaha " to da left to da left... lol


----------



## JJones (Nov 4, 2006)

-


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 4, 2006)

Deitrick Haddon - 7 Days


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

josh groban = starry starry night


----------



## sharyn (Nov 7, 2006)

Alkaline Trio - This could be love

No Use For A Name - Badfish

Metallica - Anywhere I roam

My Ipod is 90 percent Emo/Screamo/Punk/Metal an the rest... let me see... ooooh Mariah Carey's "Musicbox" album yaaay!... Cat Stevens... oh and of course some Tom Waits!Lotta oldies!

Closet Fall Out Boy fan?!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_
Closet Fall Out Boy fan?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes!! SHH stop saying it or more  people will know!

the rest of my Ipod also mainly consists of emo/screamo music. and classic rock.  annnndd a little bit of country (i grew up with it, and i dont mind it) 

people see fall out boy, and panic at the disco on there. and laugh at me.. haha i get a TONNNNN of crap for it ,especially from my boyfriends friends who listen to Slayer and the vandals..etc.. jerks!


----------

